# Humanities & Anthropology > Anthropology & Ethnography > Guess the Ethnicity >  Can you guess and classify me?

## Gea

.......................................

----------


## Twilight

I'd say from a 2nd person perspective that you seem much like the Scandinavians, Norse maybe? :)

----------


## Gea

> I'd say from a 2nd person perspective that you seem much like the Scandinavians, Norse maybe? :)


Thank you very much for your input :) but you are far from the right guess, I'm afraid...

----------


## adamo

You could pass for any number of European ethnic groups; from Irish to French or German, but also not only germanics, Russian females or even swedish/Norwegians look like you as we'll.

----------


## Gea

Thanks a lot :) for your guess, but you are not close... It's harder than I tought it would be hmm

----------


## LeBrok

Balkans, former Yugoslavia region?

----------


## julia90

You are a pretty girl, and it'a said from another girl, for your ethnicity i get more eastern european vibes.. From paoland, to ukraine, but i bet more on czech, slovak or hungarian ancestry. You are nordic, in the sense of pigmentation but also ok facial trait.

it' strange i can't picture you from the british isles why? And also for french, not much; but maybe i'm vrong, and i don't know well the faces from britain

----------


## Riccardo

I would say a beautiful girl since you seem to like classifications. :P

Anyhow, I'd say you're from the Northen Balkan Area? Slovenia, Croatia, Hungary? I'm just trying to guess. :P

----------


## Sile

baltic states

either latvian, eastonian, lithuanian ...........maybe northern pole

----------


## nordicwarrior

Rural of area of Romania? There is a surprising Norse component in rural parts of Romania-- I do see Norse but also some Eastern European admixture so that is my guess. Very pretty young lady, but I'm a fan of brunettes.

----------


## Fire Haired

> Rural of area of Romania? There is a surprising Norse component in rural parts of Romania-- I do see Norse but also some Eastern European admixture so that is my guess.


U don't actulley mean from Scandinavia because i doubt that.

----------


## LeBrok

> baltic states
> 
> either latvian, eastonian, lithuanian ...........maybe *northern pole*


Do you mean North Pole or Northern Poland?  :Grin:

----------


## LeBrok

> I would say a beautiful girl since you seem to like classifications. :P
> 
> Anyhow, I'd say you're from the Northen Balkan Area? Slovenia, Croatia, Hungary? I'm just trying to guess. :P


You might be right. I can see big louver shutters on one picture, it usually denotes South Europe. But there is snow on one of them so it can't be deep South Europe, so we are talking about middle-south europe.
Just for more variety I'll go Serbia.

----------


## Nobody1

Nordoid/Pontid

East Europe / Balkans
I guess Bosnia (ex Yugoslavia)


maybe its just me but these pics remind me of those mail-order brides from Russia; 
And thats a compliment;

----------


## Nobody1

> Do you mean North Pole or Northern Poland?

----------


## MOESAN

at first sight, spite the fair eyes, I would say the small proportions of the chin and of the basis of the ovale visage compared to the higher part of this visage, the nose well developped and the thick inferior lip, all that is for me 'southern' traits, more on the 'west-asian' side (high forehead narrow in proportions) even the partly rounded nose tip shows a mixture with more european trend -
she could be southern french, italian (more on the North side), or more south-eastern ethny... just a guess because the external traits of somebody can be be at indivual level very different from the mean of the whole of his autosomals

----------


## julia90

I exclude surely, iberia, italy (except veneto, friuli, trentino where you could somewhat pass), greece.
your area insted is centre-estern europe, maybe poland, northern balkans, ukraine, romania

----------


## Nobody1

> I exclude surely, iberia, italy (except veneto, friuli, trentino where you could somewhat pass), greece.
> your area insted is centre-estern europe, maybe poland, northern balkans, ukraine, romania


She could be Southern Europe;
Folks with _Nordoid_ elements in Southern Europe tend to look like her;
But the strong _Pontid_ strain is def. East - South East Europe; 
Otherwise abnormal for another region;

----------


## Gea

Thank you all so much :)




> Balkans, former Yugoslavia region?


You are close...




> You are a pretty girl, and it'a said from another girl, for your ethnicity i get more eastern european vibes.. From paoland, to ukraine, but i bet more on czech, slovak or hungarian ancestry. You are nordic, in the sense of pigmentation but also ok facial trait.
> 
> it' strange i can't picture you from the british isles why? And also for french, not much; but maybe i'm vrong, and i don't know well the faces from britain


Thanks :)




> I would say a beautiful girl since you seem to like classifications. :P
> 
> Anyhow, I'd say you're from the Northen Balkan Area? Slovenia, Croatia, Hungary? I'm just trying to guess. :P


Thanks, you are there with the guess :) But countries mentioned are not Balkan, borderline Balkan perhaps.




> baltic states
> 
> either latvian, eastonian, lithuanian ...........maybe northern pole


Way too nortrhern...




> Rural of area of Romania? There is a surprising Norse component in rural parts of Romania-- I do see Norse but also some Eastern European admixture so that is my guess. Very pretty young lady, but I'm a fan of brunettes.


Gentlemen prefer blondes hihi, JK. No, I'm not Romanian, altough they have some light people due to Slavic admix.




> You might be right. I can see big louver shutters on one picture, it usually denotes South Europe. But there is snow on one of them so it can't be deep South Europe, so we are talking about middle-south europe.
> Just for more variety I'll go Serbia.


You missed it by the inch.




> Nordoid/Pontid
> 
> East Europe / Balkans
> I guess Bosnia (ex Yugoslavia)
> 
> 
> maybe its just me but these pics remind me of those mail-order brides from Russia; 
> And thats a compliment;


You got close, also.

If you say so, it's a compliment...but I don't find it very hmm charming.




> at first sight, spite the fair eyes, I would say the small proportions of the chin and of the basis of the ovale visage compared to the higher part of this visage, the nose well developped and the thick inferior lip, all that is for me 'southern' traits, more on the 'west-asian' side (high forehead narrow in proportions) even the partly rounded nose tip shows a mixture with more european trend -
> she could be southern french, italian (more on the North side), or more south-eastern ethny... just a guess because the external traits of somebody can be be at indivual level very different from the mean of the whole of his autosomals


Precise, detailed, but not very close...




> I exclude surely, iberia, italy (except veneto, friuli, trentino where you could somewhat pass), greece.
> your area insted is centre-estern europe, maybe poland, northern balkans, ukraine, romania


Central Europe, hah.







I'm Croatian, from Dalmatia :)

----------


## FBS

Strangely enough, in the first photo you look a spitted image of my colleague and she is Kosovar Albanian from Besiana (maybe a bit prettier, joking :Grin: ) but also my family has quite a number of blond girls (and boys for that matter) and, when abroad, are often mistaken for Russians or Swedes. Your mom can pass for Albanian but your sister does not seem to have Balkanic features. Apart from that you look strikingly Slovak to me, not Nordic.

----------


## Gea

> Strangely enough, in the first photo you look a spitted image of my colleague and she is Kosovar Albanian from Besiana (maybe a bit prettier, joking) but also my family has quite a number of blond girls (and boys for that matter) and, when abroad, are often mistaken for Russians or Swedes. Your mom can pass for Albanian but your sister does not seem to have Balkanic features. Apart from that you look strikingly Slovak to me, not Nordic.


Albanian? Interesting, from my exp Albanians look very Southern, in terms of pigmentation and stature- close to Italians and Greeks.
:)

----------


## FBS

Oh, too late, I just saw your post, hello Croatia :Embarassed:

----------


## FBS

:Rolleyes: Well, you would be surprised now and then.

----------


## Gea

> Well, you would be surprised now and then.


Wow, no need to roll your eyes. I've never been to Kosovo for objective reasons. Furthermore my experience comes from your ethnic minority present in Croatia. I believe you know that many Kosovars and Albanians work in Croatia, namely in bakeries. :)

----------


## julia90

I got colse when i mentioned veneto  :Laughing: .. Check typical triveneto light women like Mara Venier and Laura Puppato. I see the sane complexion as you as well some facial proportion

----------


## Nobody1

> I'm Croatian, from Dalmatia :)




I guessed ex-Yugoslavia and the only reason i pin-pointed Bosnia was because i know a girl that looks very similar from Bosnia but is in fact an ethnic Croat; So should have known better;

Dalmatia is def. one of the nicest regions in Europe but was only in Split (twice) due to football trips;
How did you end up in Tennessee, is that the Dalmatia of the USA?

----------


## Gea

> I got colse when i mentioned veneto .. Check typical triveneto light women like Mara Venier and Laura Puppato. I see the sane complexion as you as well some facial proportion


Yes, I was in Veneto region quite a few times :)

----------


## Gea

> I guessed ex-Yugoslavia and the only reason i pin-pointed Bosnia was because i know a girl that looks very similar from Bosnia but is in fact an ethnic Croat; So should have known better;
> 
> Dalmatia is def. one of the nicest regions in Europe but was only in Split (twice) due to football trips;
> How did you end up in Tennessee, is it the Dalmatia of USA?


 :Laughing: 

Yeah, you were close. Actually my mother's roots are from BiH, precisely Herzegovina.
Split is nice, Zadar were from my father is is also interesting, but Dubrovnik is a pearl. :)

No I didn't end up in Tennessee  :Laughing:  I put it so you can't guess. 

California is actually the Dalmatia of USA :)

----------


## Riccardo

> I got colse when i mentioned veneto .. Check typical triveneto light women like Mara Venier and Laura Puppato. I see the sane complexion as you as well some facial proportion


I can see different features. :P

----------


## Gea

> I can see different features. :P


I think I look more Slavic and NorthEastern.

----------


## Riccardo

> I think I look more Slavic and NorthEastern.


Yes, I know many people from Veneto and I can't see anyone with this "exotic" look.

----------


## MOESAN

well well...
I confess I never believed I could find the precise origin of a so broadly mixed (as the huge majority of Europeans) pretty visage!
I pretend I cannot (except exceptions!) find the origin of a lot of european people at the individual level, when I can find easily enough the origin of a group of (say ten) persons - and I have thousands pictures of european people at hand!!! 
and women are more difficult to put in a spot, because very often they change the colour BUT ALSO the form of their head hair, and their eyebrows -
I have a lot of pictures of myself, and, according to my hair cut and length, beard moustache or nothing, and position, I can pass for a Basque, a central Italian, a Welshman, a Jew for some people (!!!) and a French also and...! and I am ME nevertheless, the same man!

I found you were more akin to South-East (balkanic) Europe but also possible in more far countries (France, N-Italy, Hungary, Czechia...) - I retain yet the 'caucasian' mix basis for bones traits - 

*in short, I'm vexed to not have found more closer!?!* good evening!

----------


## Garrick

You're probably from the beautiful Adriatic coast, Dalmatia or Istria. A more accurate, I'd say you're from the city of Rijeka.

----------


## adamo

How would u classify this man racially? Anyways I can't upload.

----------


## adamo

Can someone tell me how to upload something...

----------


## adamo

How would u classify this man?

----------

